
Marissa Mayer launches Lumi Labs, a new incubator - pt
http://www.lumilabs.com
======
pt
“Thinking about what's next, I returned to my roots, rented the original
Google office where I started my career, and founded a lab with my longtime
friend and teammate @eamunozt. A bit of info: lumilabs.com”

[https://twitter.com/marissamayer/status/986716678682587136?s...](https://twitter.com/marissamayer/status/986716678682587136?s=21)

